# Orion 3600 lipo and Astro Blinky Balancer?



## David Wall (Feb 15, 2008)

I have an Orion 3600mah Lipo on the way, I have from my rc heli an Astro Blinky Balancer that I used with my Triton Jr charger for my heli. Is there a way to use the blinky balancer on the orion pack with the balance port that is there?
Thanks!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Try these diagrams from Astroflight they should give you the info you need
http://www.astroflight.com/store/pdffiles/106.pdf


----------

